# Problème des ynchronisation Ipad2



## Fabriced92 (25 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour 

Je rencontre un petti soucis avec mon Ipad2. 
Lorsque je veux le synchroniser, celui-ci me dit :
"L'Ipad ne peut être synchronisé . Le fichier requis est introuvable". Le tout avec un gros point d'exclamation avec en plus petit le logo Itunes. 

Merci de votre aide 

Amicalement

Fabrice


----------



## Fabriced92 (28 Juillet 2011)

Fabriced92 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Je rencontre un petti soucis avec mon Ipad2.
> Lorsque je veux le synchroniser, celui-ci me dit :
> ...


Bonjour 

Pour info, la solution est de supprimer le fichier Ipod photo, puis de synchroniser. Le fichier se reconstruit alors, et cela fonctionne


----------

